# "Last Date to Arrive"



## takeavvay (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all, my fiance recently got her 3 month tourist visa to come to Australia, and I just want to make sure about what "Last Date to Arrive" means. On her Visa Grant Notice it says:

Visa Grant Date: 27th May 2013
Last Date to Arrive: 27th August 2013

Her visa agent said she must be back in Indonesia by the 27th August, but I don't believe that's correct , I assume it means the last day for her to arrive in Australia to when her visa was granted. So she will have 3 months after that date when she arrives not when her visa is granted.

Which is correct?


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe that the "Last Date to Arrive" is the date she must ENTER Australia by... However, I am basing that on that following example from: http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/fil...tions for india nepal and bhutan_06082012.pdf

Application ID 19101677101
Citizenship India
Passport Number G700001
Issuing Country India
Issue Date 01 January 2012
Expiry Date 01 January 2021
Visa Grant Date 28 June 2012
Stay For/Until 3 Month(s)
Entries Multiple
Last Date to Arrive 28 June 2013

Specifically, I am seeing that there is a Visa Grant Date, a Visa Expiry Date, a validity period (3 months) and multiple entries, and a Last Date to Arrive Date.

The grant, expiry, and last date to arrive are 3 separate dates. I believe the last date to arrive is the use it or lose it period so to speak.

Check the actual grant notification and paste it up here (blacking out the name/passport details of course). Then maybe we can help more. Or maybe just call or email Australian Immigration to double check?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, the "last date to arrive" is exactly as it is written. Your fiance can't enter Australia after 27th August 2013.

At the same time, if she is still residing in Australia on a 3 month visa after it expires then she is breaking the law too. 
If the visa was granted on 27th May, she must be OUT of Australia by 27th August.

Out of curiosity, where's she from in Indonesia? My wife is from Surabaya.

edit: looks like I'm wrong, see below posts


----------



## takeavvay (Jan 12, 2013)

I found on the immigration website this:

Tourist Visa 626 Says:

You must leave Australia on or before the date that your visa expires. If you remain in Australia beyond the stay period allowed by your visa, your visa will automatically cease. This applies even if you have a long validity, multiple entry visa. 
Example: If you are granted a three month stay Tourist visa and arrive in Australia on 1 January 2013, you must leave on or before 1 April 2013.

(Her Visa is a Tourist Visa 600)

This is very confusing, Its important because she wont be here till next month, surely it must begin when she arrives?



> Out of curiosity, where's she from in Indonesia? My wife is from Surabaya.


@BonezAU she is from Lampung 



> Check the actual grant notification and paste it up here (blacking out the name/passport details of course). Then maybe we can help more.


I'm unable to paste a link since I'm a junior member but Ill type what it says:

Application Lodgement Date: 20 May 2013
File Number: /
Decision Date: 27 May 2013

Name: 
DOB:
Application ID:
Citizenship: Indonesia
Password Number:
Visa Grant Number:
Visa Stream: Tourist
Visa Grant Date: 27 May 2013
Stay For/Until 3 Month(s)
Entries: Single
Last Date to Arrive: 27 August 2013


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that means she must enter BY the 27th of August - and she can stay for up to 3 months. Otherwise, they are only giving her 3 months from the date of the decision... which would be ridiculous since obviously she must make travel arrangements after the grant comes through...
To be 100% sure, contact them and ask:

eVisitor Application Enquiry Form

or call:

General enquiries
Telephone: 131 881Note: This number is only available if you are phoning from in Australia. If you are outside Australia and wish to make an enquiry please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas.
See: Immigration Offices outside Australia Contact Us

Hope that helps!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

jmcd16 said:


> I'm pretty sure that means she must enter BY the 27th of August - and she can stay for up to 3 months. Otherwise, they are only giving her 3 months from the date of the decision... which would be ridiculous since obviously she must make travel arrangements after the grant comes through...
> To be 100% sure, contact them and ask:
> 
> eVisitor Application Enquiry Form
> ...


jmcd is right. I was issued a 12-month, multiple entry, 3-mo. max stay per visit visitor visa with last date of arrival of 24 September 2012. I consulted an immi lawyer and she clarified that for me. I was told that if I arrived in Aus on said date, I would have been able to lawfully stay until 24 December 2012.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I think JMCD is right on this one. She can enter by August 27th and THEN she gets to stay 3 months from the date she enters.


----------

